# Question regarding subscription to KTLA "LA'S Superstation"



## thebrim (Jan 19, 2006)

I have NBA League Pass and for whatever reason the Lakers and Clippers game is blacked out here in Kansas even though I have league pass. I decided to bite the bullet and subscribe to KTLA superstation ofr $1.50 per month. Which may not prove to be so bad since I may get more insight on my Lakers now that I have this station.

But the reason for my post is to ask will I be able to see the games in HD, or do I have to be in LA picking up the station locally. When I look at the channel in my guide it show's no sign of being in HD. And when I tune to the channel now all I see is standard definition. I'm certain the Laker games are broadcasted locally in LA in HD, but will I see them in HD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Superstations are all SD on Dish.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

KTLA HD is spot beamed to LA dma only.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

garys said:


> KTLA HD is spot beamed to LA dma only.


Which is depressing beyond recognition; I was hoping that we might get our Superstations in HD after the digital switch; unfortunately we're going to get center-cut SD instead.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> Which is depressing beyond recognition; I was hoping that we might get our Superstations in HD after the digital switch; unfortunately we're going to get center-cut SD instead.


Clippers are on KTLA. I had KTLA for 10 year but a station here asked to remove it because it had rights to a program. So the SF Bay Area can't get KTLA now.


----------

